

Google Treasure Maps - mediagearbox
http://maps.google.com/maps
Correct, go to Google Maps and hover over the satellite option, you should see a treasure option appear.
======
salibhai
Anyone know where the treasure is? Make sure you check out street view too.

------
angdis
WTF?

Google maps, for me and I think for vast numbers of users, has always been a
zero-bullshit application to use when you need to quickly find specific
location or directions, where _pertinent_ information is displayed and
"frills" stay tucked behind menu selections.

Even a small amount of cruft degrades the user experience. I don't need stupid
ass April Fool's day pranks from Google. It is not cute and I am not amused.
Corporations suck at humor anyway.

Even more disturbing is that somebody at Google dreamed this up, and got
together a team of engineers to crank this out. And at what cost in labour?
100's of thousands? Don't they have better things to do?

~~~
DanBC
> Even more disturbing is that somebody at Google dreamed this up, and got
> together a team of engineers to crank this out. And at what cost in labour?
> 100's of thousands? Don't they have better things to do?

It's an advert to recruit staff. Google wants good staff; that costs money; a
good way to attract some staff is to show fun neat projects.

~~~
angdis
I don't see how an unfunny internet-scale April Fool's prank recruits top-
talent.

What does it recruit for? People who have a bad sense of humor?

... and yes, I am still bitter about google reader.

------
Doublon
Again...

